# Alumacraft/Lund Tracks



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Since I am signing the papers today on a new Alumacraft Trophy I figured I would bring up the question if the internal track system that both these brands have is the same because they def look the same to me. I know that Cisco makes something for the Lund system that you can install and then whatever track I purchase could be screwed right into the Cisco mounts. Could I use the Cisco Lund Mounts as well on the Alumacraft to install whatever tracks I get? If anyone else knows any other options I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## alantlee24210 (Mar 1, 2017)

Am shopping a new boat, and was told by an Alumacraft dealer that since the Brunswick acquisition that Lund boats are not made as well as they once were. Any thoughts on this as you chose an Alumacraft that I really like?


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

I would call Cisco customer service. Always very helpful and kind.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Greenhead, will do. I like everyone else love Cisco, but didn't know if other options were out there as well, I am sure that there is. Alantlee, I will send you a PM.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

"Am shopping a new boat, and was told by an Alumacraft dealer that since the Brunswick acquisition that Lund boats are not made as well as they once were. Any thoughts on this as you chose an Alumacraft that I really like?"

I like my Lund just fine BTW. Seems to be holding up as well or better than my last one... not to say Alumacraft isn't a fine boat. I'm just sayin, if I were an Alumacraft dealer I might possibly say something like that as well...


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Any dealer is going to say that they have the best boat on the market, and it just comes down to what works best for the person buying it. For me, I just fell in love with the trophy the second I stood in it and knew it would work well for me out on Lake Erie. The people that own Lunds are going to say the same exact thing. Both are great boats though.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Have had my lund for 10 years now not a single thing wrong I wont own any thing else!! I fish erie,pymie,shenango,and its kept outside all year also.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you have the Lund track mounting brackets already? They have a 42 degree and a 90 degree mount. Is that the same as the Ulumacraft track. My Lund (that I love) has the sport track and takes the 90 degree bases.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

It is currently being built, so I don't have the boat yet. I am trying to figure out if they are the same kind of internal track or not..... They look very similar to what Lunds have. I was thinking about getting some of those 90 degree bases.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well if you want to try the 90 degree units you can get the mounts at Wallmart online for around $16.00 each if my memory is correct. There the plastic Lund type. I have them and they are sturdy and work great. I think the dealer wanted $30 each for the same thing.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Well if you want to try the 90 degree units you can get the mounts at Wallmart online for around $16.00 each if my memory is correct. There the plastic Lund type. I have them and they are sturdy and work great. I think the dealer wanted $30 each for the same thing.


Thanks for this information!!! And then I am looking at over 60 a piece for the ones that Cisco make that are metal. If the cheaper ones work fine, no point needing to spend more. Now do you think you can pretty much install any track system with these mounts you have? I already ordered some berts tracks and figured I would get 2 mounts for each track. Thanks!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The bases I'm telling you about are not bent 90 so that they go flush on the rail top, they are positioned perpendicular to the side, they go straight up. I believe your rail mount lays flat down on the mounting points on top the rail, right? 
Here's the link for the bases
https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Extreme Max Slider bases


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

The internal Alumacraft ones from what I remember look exactly like this on the side of the rail, so these 90 deg mounts may just be the ticket that I am looking for. I just need to double check, because they most likely have a very small difference that won't allow the ones for Lund to work as well.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Call Cisco and confirm if the Lund 90's will work on your set up. You don't want to use the plastic brackets to mount a track system to. If you use the Cisco style you will have a solid mount and they come off a lot easier than the plastic ones. I have both and the Cisco's are far better for moving, locking down and removing all together. The plastic ones work good for individual rod holders and other accessory mounting. Depending on how wide your gunnel is you may need a riser to so you can get the rod tip close to the water if you flatline a couple sticks.


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to tell you but the rail systems are different. Not a T slot like Lund/Crest/Tracker.
These are the only rail mounts I know of.
http://shop.traxstech.com/ACB-250-Brackets-for-Alumacraft-track-2-pack-ACB-250.htm

I would only use the Alumacraft plastic mounts for individual rod holders or accessories.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks JB, I just realized that they are totally different as well! These are the only ones that I also could find as well searching online, of course they are out of stock right now. I wander why nobody else is making these right now, didn't think they would be difficult to find at all. I am assuming if I called Cisco as well, they could create something for me too. Who knows though.... I still got some time to figure this out while I wait to get the boat. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jan 22, 2014)

You will have extra time! Add a few weeks to whatever the dealer told you from my experience.
I was going to say direct mount to the gunwales, but not sure why Alumacraft still puts storage lids on the top.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Makes no sense to me why they do that! They say a boat that is meant for fishing and then put storage on top of them. Does anyone that works there know what trolling is........ I guess not... But I love everything else about the boat other than that. I wanted to go directly to it but because of those, I can't. My tree setups though I can go directly on right behind the stupid storage area. I am just looking to install my dipsy holders where that storage area is.


----------



## LUNDGE (Jan 7, 2007)

mosquito walleye said:


> Makes no sense to me why they do that! They say a boat that is meant for fishing and then put storage on top of them. Does anyone that works there know what trolling is........ I guess not... But I love everything else about the boat other than that. I wanted to go directly to it but because of those, I can't. My tree setups though I can go directly on right behind the stupid storage area. I am just looking to install my dipsy holders where that storage area is.


 Your Alumacraft dealer should have took the time to explain that TraxTec has a system that is made for that boat. That and the other 100 Questions that you would have.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually ended up buying them through TraxTec the other day!! Figured there would also be other things out there other than what TracTec makes, but the way it looked they were really the only ones that I could find, so I went with them.


----------

